# How to choose foundations with a proper cell size



## Boris (Nov 18, 2010)

In my opinion, now is a good time to see your bees' needs.

This season once again I installed some homemade foundationless frames for the brood nests/chambers to help my bees to be healthy:









More details are posted here:http://www.beebehavior.com/foundationless_frames_brood_area.php

Boris Romanov


----------



## Boris (Nov 18, 2010)

Once again my bees confirmed the size of cells they prefer:


















Boris Romanov


----------

